
Kraftwagen: Everything in code, multiple deploy targets and more… with Drupal - rolfvandekrol
http://kraftwagen.org
======
cies
Congratulations with the release Rolf! This will make our Drupal-work a lot
easier :)

------
jmslbam
Looking forward to the release party!

------
homer010
Is it true that the release party (see the link) has free beer and pizza?
Awesome!

~~~
cies
Yups.. I can confirm that :)

